# Feeling 90% better



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

I haven't been around lately and I'm thankful to say it's because I've been doing so much better the last month. The new term started two weeks ago and I've been busy with classes, but beyond that I've just stopped caring about my DP and as a result I've almost completely recovered. Every now and then I think about it, but it no longer has serious control over me. I think about other things and enjoy life. I've got too much to do to be caught up in this bullshit, and I'm not going to let it control my life anymore.

It doesn't matter if life doesn't make sense or things appear unreal sometimes. This is the reality that I have to deal with, and I can't go through life worried about every little thing my mind conjures up to throw me off. Whenever I experience the feelings, I ponder them for a second, but then I realize that's basically equivalent to checking in on myself like I used to -- and if you ask yourself whether or not you're normal, the answer will always be no. So I stop worrying about it and before you know it I'm back to doing my thing and I'm not even thinking about DP.

I don't have a silver bullet for curing this thing. It all affects us differently and no one method will cure it for everyone. Just hang in there, keep a positive outlook, and find what works for you. Could I fall back into it? Yeah, possibly, but worrying about it will only ensure it comes back. Stop giving a shit. It might not cure you, but you'll go a lot further than if you sit around worrying your head off.

Anyway, I've got a paper to write. I'll see you guys back in reality.

- Zach


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Thidwick said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't been around lately and I'm thankful to say it's because I've been doing so much better the last month. The new term started two weeks ago and I've been busy with classes, but beyond that I've just stopped caring about my DP and as a result I've almost completely recovered. Every now and then I think about it, but it no longer has serious control over me. I think about other things and enjoy life. I've got too much to do to be caught up in this bullshit, and I'm not going to let it control my life anymore.
> 
> ...


Glad you're doing better buddy! I've been feeling better for 2 months now, few bad days just like everyone but still nothing seems to get me down like before, stronger than ever and trying to improve!


----------

